# Thoroughbred crosses ?



## HappyHack99 (3 April 2017)

Hi there,

I am looking for some advice and if anyone can recommend any successful TB crosses that have good temperaments and make good allrounder ponies.

Considering something more native e.g a Dales/Welsh D to add some more build and a willing temperament to the youngster whilst maintaining the agility of my TB.

I have a 15.3hh Thoroughbred mare who is very well put together with some fantastic bloodlines herself. (Danehill,Norther Dancer, Tolomeo) just to name a few. She is a good all rounder however I am looking to produce something with a more placid temperament that has a bit more bone/ heavier than she is. The aim is to have a well bred all rounder that my mum can ride occasionally too. 

We are aiming for something no bigger than she is so anything 14.2-15.3hh would be ideal. Has anyone got any TB x native types and what are they like? This will be her first foal, so any advice kindly taken. I have lots of experience with youngsters having had two of my own at age 2 and having worked at a racing stud for four years. Just looking to see if anyone has anything TB cross that they particularly merit and recommend (or not). 

We are hoping for something a bit more laid back and with more substance and correct confirmation. Something that can pop around the local cross country course and perform a nice dressage test but mainly a happy hack type. Once again, we are breeding a quality pony for our own pleasure and use and not to sell on.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## milliepops (3 April 2017)

I'd go for a nice connie given the choice   I think connie x TB is a fabulous cross and all the ones I've known have been super horses.

I do like the welsh x TB but I haven't found them terribly sensible in the past   though of course they are all different.


----------



## be positive (3 April 2017)

Having the most wonderful Dales in the yard at the moment the idea of a tb cross sounds ideal, he is laid back yet up for anything, has a super attitude, temperament and shows real athleticism in all he does, I have never seen a straight cross but if you got the best of both it could be the perfect RC type and a bit different from the numerous connie and welsh crosses out there, cannot advise on stallions but the dales site would be worth looking at.


----------



## PorkChop (3 April 2017)

It's a great cross, I'd go for a sporty Connie, or a Welsh D


----------



## Spiderman (6 April 2017)

I'd also go Connie x. I've known some lovely ones.


----------



## popsdosh (6 April 2017)

If temperament is an issue in the mare ,Why? breed from her as it does not matter what shes crossed with she will pass on her attitude to the offspring as it more learnt behaviour than genetics.
Sorry im sure its not what you want to hear but no stallion can counteract the mares ways on this one.

TBs are not hot heads by genetics however poor management in their life makes them so as will any breed.


----------



## Karran (6 April 2017)

My share is a TB X NF. She has her YEEHAA moments but on the whole is very kind and patient with me wobbling about like an idiot on her!


----------



## HappyHack99 (7 April 2017)

Thanks for the reply, I agree that the mares personality will be taught to the foal anyway but this is not a problem. My mare is very sweet and laid back handling wise and very easy to do (if the foal was anything like this we would be very happy). Ridden she is good on the whole but some things I feel if I had her from a foal too or even a youngster that she would be a better horse for it and by having a stallion with a good temperament, this will provide the best chance. Being an exracer and being bought in a poor way 6years ago,she has grown to be a wonderful and kind horse but some things like confidence on her  own I feel needs to be reinforced from an early age. We got her age 7 when she had spent all of that other time as a consistent  herd or string. I would be over the moon if the foal was a 'blank canvas' version of her. The foal will be for us and our mares temperament is good natured but if we have a foal right from the start, we can reinforce its confidence and independence to ensure the foal has the best chance at comfortable and easy-going life where as well as being gentle and kind, it can take things in its stride easily and therefore tick all of the boxes.


----------



## HappyHack99 (7 April 2017)

Karran said:



			My share is a TB X NF. She has her YEEHAA moments but on the whole is very kind and patient with me wobbling about like an idiot on her!
		
Click to expand...

Aw that sounds lovely, I think we've found a nice Dales stallion that we are going to go with


----------



## be positive (7 April 2017)

HappyHack99 said:



			Aw that sounds lovely, I think we've found a nice Dales stallion that we are going to go with 

Click to expand...

If you do I would love to see photos of the foal once it arrives as to me it seems like a really good cross and should be everything you are looking for.


----------



## peanut (7 April 2017)

I used to ride a Fell x Tb and he was a perfect combination and simply stunning looking.  He was amazingly agile and athletic but also grounded and felt like a 4WD ride! 

You will probably get something similar with a Dales stallion.


----------



## HappyHack99 (7 April 2017)

be positive said:



			If you do I would love to see photos of the foal once it arrives as to me it seems like a really good cross and should be everything you are looking for.
		
Click to expand...

I will be sure to keep this post updated if everything runs smoothly and we have our four little hooves arrive next spring &#128519;


----------



## cundlegreen (20 April 2017)

read my post in competition riders about my welsh D x TB. Quite a few very nice ones about by my stallion.


----------

